# Rockport Area Gelcoat Repair



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Fiber Tex in Corpus. Kevin Shaw, he also owns stiffy push poles. They are very good.


----------



## barryh1 (Jan 12, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> Fiber Tex in Corpus. Kevin Shaw, he also owns stiffy push poles. They are very good.





geronimo said:


> I need some gelcoat repair work done on my Maverick. Some gashes from a rouge screw on my trailer wheel well bunk.
> 
> Any suggestions in the Rockport, TX area, or should I look elsewhere?


Mike's Boat Repair on Hiway 35 Aransas Pass.


----------



## geronimo (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks! I'll look into both.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

CKEAT said:


> Fiber Tex in Corpus. Kevin Shaw, he also owns stiffy push poles. They are very good.


Fiber Tex is an authorized Hell's Bay repair shop, so they must do good work. I've talked to Kevin about some mods on my Whipray.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> Fiber Tex is an authorized Hell's Bay repair shop, so they must do good work. I've talked to Kevin about some mods on my Whipray.


They are the Chittum repair shop and I believe east cape as well. They are friendly and easy to work with.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

CKEAT said:


> They are the Chittum repair shop and I believe east cape as well. They are friendly and easy to work with.


Good to know - I've bought many things from them - when I got my first Shaw Wing, Kevin wanted to install right there for me when I picked it up! Cool guy.


----------



## BPancamo (Sep 27, 2013)

Mike LeBlanc on 35 Bypass bw Rockport and AP. He was (maybe still is?) a HB authorized repair shop for fiberglass and gel coat. He’s done work on my skiffs in the past and does excellent work. Mike’s Boat Repair is the shop.


----------



## geronimo (Dec 28, 2020)

Appreciate all the insight. Good to know these recommendations have ties to Hells Bay, Chittum, etc.


----------



## Atxsalt (Oct 21, 2020)

Thanks for those names. That is my area always good to know good repair shops.


----------



## TxTarponCollaborative (Nov 17, 2021)

geronimo said:


> I need some gelcoat repair work done on my Maverick. Some gashes from a rouge screw on my trailer wheel well bunk.
> 
> Any suggestions in the Rockport, TX area, or should I look elsewhere?


Fulton Yacht yard. they do smaller boats as well. Ask for Josh


----------

